# My Strength Is My Compassion



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Quite wonderful!

Interview with vegan strongman Patrik Baboumian

Patrik Baboumian, World Record Strongman: My Strength Is My Compassion


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

"My true strength lies in not seeing weakness as a weakness" Aw what a lovely man - a gentle giant of a man.


and proves you don't need to consume animal products to bulk up for body building strength.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

I've long admired Patrik, he has helped to counter so many jibes and dispel so many myths about veganism. (And when he broke that world record ...) But this is the first time I've heard him speak in his own words. 
As strong as an ox, yet as gentle as a lamb. A truly remarkable man.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

And a lovely video of him, made by PETA.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I hadn't heard of him before KOA, he truly is a remarkable man. Thank you for sharing the lovely video


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

You'd not heard of Patrik Baboumian?!

This was Patrik's finest moment
Patrik Baboumian Breaks World Record with 'Vegan Power' | Ecorazzi

By my calculations that's the equivalent of 22 sacks of potatoes .... Or a large horse!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I love him!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Watch this jaw-dropping bodyweight workout video.

The young man's name is FRANK MEDRANO and he has attained an astonishing level of strength, fitness and agility.

By the way, Frank is a vegan.

Frank Medrano - Superhuman Bodyweight Workout Domination - YouTube


----------



## stopdogbarking (Sep 19, 2014)

This is wonderful. I've read art of happiness by Dalai Lama, This is one of the master piece on Compassion/happiness, awesum book you should check it out,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Knightofalbion said:


> You'd not heard of Patrik Baboumian?!
> 
> This was Patrik's finest moment
> Patrik Baboumian Breaks World Record with 'Vegan Power' | Ecorazzi
> ...


A large horse? Wow that really brings home just how strong he is.



Knightofalbion said:


> Watch this jaw-dropping bodyweight workout video.
> 
> The young man's name is FRANK MEDRANO and he has attained an astonishing level of strength, fitness and agility.
> 
> ...


I'd never heard of Frank either KOA - he's awesome! I've sent links of both of them to my youngest, hes into fitness & bodybuilding he'll love these two.

.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Well I never ...

I've fired wide! 

Done a bit of 'further research'. Believe it or not, 'young Frank' is actually 60!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Knightofalbion said:


> Well I never ...
> 
> I've fired wide!
> 
> Done a bit of 'further research'. Believe it or not, 'young Frank' is actually 60!


Is he?  Surely not on that video? he looks half that age.

.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

That's what I thought.

I'll have what he's having!


----------

